# What's the biggest lie, that you ever heard?



## Flash (Oct 15, 2013)

[IMGG]*funlava.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/tumblr_lprqsueMFf1qjms8xo1_400.png[/IMGG]
​Some can be witty, some can be irritating, some can be innocent, some can be motivating, some can be selfish and some can be lovely.
Share the lies that you've heard here . . .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2013)

God/Religion


----------



## theserpent (Oct 15, 2013)

God.
God created us


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow. Gotta say, I'm surprised to say that even the 3rd reply (this one) is "GOD / RELIGION". Hattrick !


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 15, 2013)

_Windows is checking for a solution to the problem…_


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2013)

*Customer care rep:* You're our most previleged customer, and this plan is specially for you.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2013)

"I will return the money"..


----------



## sushovan (Oct 15, 2013)

" If India is a computer, Congress is its default programme.”  - Guess who


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 15, 2013)

[IMGG]*qph.is.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-2ed83beaf4d09bb9033dfa21bcbf0069[/IMGG]


----------



## lywyre (Oct 15, 2013)

+1 to post 2, 3 and 4


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 15, 2013)

"I always tell the truth/I never lie"
*1.bp.blogspot.com/-ynfzjj7yAUU/T3B-1-kz4rI/AAAAAAAAB-w/pXfxOd9KK5M/s200/true+story.jpg


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 15, 2013)

When i was small, my friend told kissing a girl can get her pregnant.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 15, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> When i was small, my friend told kissing a girl can get her pregnant.


Along the same lines, in Class 6, one of my friends claimed that inter-species sex could lead to human-animal hybrid species


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2013)

When I was in 10th: "Study for boards.. after that you can watch TV as much as you want."
When I reached 11th: "Study till 12th.. after that life will get easy, and you can party as much as you like it."
When I was in College: "Study till graduation.. after that you are free to do whatever you want."
When I was doing Post Graduation: "Study hard.. life will be a bed of roses if you keep studying and get good marks"

What was the truth in all the cases? 
_Babaji ka Thullu._


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2013)

Vyom said:


> When I was in 10th: "Study for boards.. after that you can watch TV as much as you want."
> When I reached 11th: "Study till 12th.. after that life will get easy, and you can party as much as you like it."
> When I was in College: "Study till graduation.. after that you are free to do whatever you want."
> When I was doing Post Graduation: "Study hard.. life will be a bed of roses if you keep studying and get good marks"
> ...



This takes the cake 
Inb4 some Idli-Dosa guy asks the meaning of
_Babaji ka Thullu._


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 15, 2013)

Vyom said:


> When I was in 10th: "Study for boards.. after that you can watch TV as much as you want."
> When I reached 11th: "Study till 12th.. after that life will get easy, and you can party as much as you like it."
> When I was in College: "Study till graduation.. after that you are free to do whatever you want."
> When I was doing Post Graduation: "Study hard.. life will be a bed of roses if you keep studying and get good marks"
> ...


Holy fck i was told the same ****.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> God/Religion



+infinity.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 15, 2013)

^lol !! the most common one ever !! Even i was a victim of this.. 
*www.onsecrethunt.com/wallpaper/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Baba-Ji-Ka-Thullu.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 15, 2013)

"I agree that I am above 18 , before I was 18." - I don't feel a need to explain this statement.

"From Girls : " Mera koi boyfriend nahi hain.!  " lol


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 15, 2013)

9999999 games in 1

[IMGG]*qph.is.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-c97c88f8b487cf49ad69cd931450cc8a[/IMGG]


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 15, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> 9999999 games in 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 15, 2013)

Religion


> Along the same lines, in Class 6, one of my friends claimed that inter-species sex could lead to human-animal hybrid species


You should find this interesting Humanzee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2013)

This thread is full of funny lies..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 16, 2013)

_"Mera Bharat Mahan"_


----------



## Flash (Oct 16, 2013)

Boy to girl/Girl to boy: You're my first love.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 16, 2013)

Gandhi is the father of our Nation


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok so this is not really a lie but it sounds so good that it can *actually* become a reality. Go on, click the spoiler if you want to read



Spoiler



*Submitted by some random user*

I'm watching my favorite show (Koffee With Karan ) on TV, when the phone rings.

There's an agitated lady on the phone.

Lady: "Hello? BSNL? My phone has not been working for...."
Me (interrupting) : "I think you have the wrong number"
Lady: "Oh! I'm sorry..." 

and I hang up the phone. 3 seconds later, it rings again. It's the same lady.

Lady: "Hello? BSNL? My phone is not working..."
Me: "Ma'am, the number you are dialing is the wrong number!", and hang up the phone. 

I return to the TV show. It's a juicy episode with Rakhee Savant, and she's *****ing about Kareena. And the phone rings again.

Lady: "Hello? BSNL? Listen, don't play games with me, OK? I know this is the right number. Don't try to avoid me. Do you know who I am?" 

I realized that this lady was not going to let me watch the show unless someone listened to her complaint.

Me: "Welcome to BSNL's automated fault booking service. To continue in English, press one." 

beep

The lady had actually pressed the '1' on her dial pad. Interesting. I thought I'd have some fun.

Me: "To register a complaint, please press the last 5 digits of your Driving License number after the beep. BEEP" 

I can hear the lady furiously rummaging through her bag looking for her Driving License. After a while

beep-beep-beep-beep-beep

She had actually found it pretty fast.

Me: "Because of all the SPAM we have been receiving, we will now perform a check to see if you are human. Please enter the result of 35 multiplied by 4 divided by 12" 

I can hear the lady shouting out to someone in the background.

Lady: "Prakash, quick! What is 35 times 4 by 12?"
Prakash: "What? Why do you need that?"
Lady: "I'm registering a complaint for our dead phone" 
Prakash (sounding somewhat confused): "But why would you need..."
Lady: "JUST ANSWER THE DAMN QUESTION"
Prakash: "err..it's...aaaa...elevent point....errr..."

beep-beep

The lady actually enters 1-1 on the dial pad.

Me: "Your complaint has been registered. Thank you for calling BSNL"

The lady sounds pleased. I can hear her speaking to "Prakash" 

Lady: "I like BSNL. They have such a high tech system. They didn't even have to ask me for the number of our landline that is dead. Cool!


----------



## lywyre (Oct 16, 2013)

^^


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 16, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Ok so this is not really a lie but it sounds so good that it can *actually* become a reality. Go on, click the spoiler if you want to read
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is EPIC man


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 16, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Ok so this is not really a lie but it sounds so good that it can *actually* become a reality. Go on, click the spoiler if you want to read
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahah man... Must have been a moment in life , to troll someone like that. Epic Troll.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 16, 2013)

Internet Explorer : Finds and displays information and websites on the internet.


----------



## Droid (Oct 17, 2013)

Biggest lie ever said or heard:"I'm Fine"


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll be there in five minutes


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 17, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Ok so this is not really a lie but it sounds so good that it can *actually* become a reality. Go on, click the spoiler if you want to read
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A real c***iya.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2013)

RCuber said:


> "I will return the money"..



This.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 17, 2013)

Tension mat le, sab thik ho jayega is a lie encountered almost daily


----------



## Flash (Oct 17, 2013)

I will call you tomorrow or next week.


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 17, 2013)

IRCTC has improved..............................


----------



## Flash (Oct 17, 2013)

ishan99 said:


> IRCTC has improved..............................



It's really improved, dude.
Now, its not a lie..


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> It's really improved, dude.
> Now, its not a lie..


hahahahhaa...


----------



## Sarath (Oct 17, 2013)

sushovan said:


> " If India is a computer, Congress is its default programme.”  - Guess who



Yeah like Internet explorer


----------



## lywyre (Oct 18, 2013)

ishan99 said:


> IRCTC has improved..............................





Gearbox said:


> It's really improved, dude.
> Now, its not a lie..



Yeah. This was a genuine and pleasant surprise. Hope the site stays this way. 
If any of you haven't tried IRCTC lately, check it out (during non-tatkal hours). It certainly is better, hope it is just a beginning in the right direction.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2013)

"Hindi is our national language"


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2013)

*Half Life 3*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

Consoles are better than PC


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Consoles are better than PC



...and a list of 100 reasons explaining why


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Consoles are better than PC


Don't start a war here.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Don't start a war here.



The war was over before it started


----------



## lywyre (Oct 18, 2013)

The last four posts make a paradox, considering they are lies (or otherwise)


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 18, 2013)

My salary is 50k per month


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

Mac is better than PC


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 18, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> My salary is 50k per month



So you're telling me it is impossible for you to meet people with 50k/m salaries?


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> So you're telling me it is impossible for you to meet people with 50k/m salaries?


Point is not about the number. If you generally ask some1 thier salary 80% of time they would tell you a number like 40k when the actual number would be 20k. People always inflate their salary.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

Nintendo Wii U is the best console


----------



## Superayush (Oct 18, 2013)

Work in progress or men at work


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2013)

'Ok.  I won't do it next time'.


----------



## Saransh verma (Oct 18, 2013)

I have read the terms and conditions


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 19, 2013)

Saransh verma said:


> I have read the terms and conditions



Like! !


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nintendo Wii U is the best console



It's the truth.



sandeep410 said:


> Point is not about the number. If you generally ask some1 thier salary 80% of time they would tell you a number like 40k when the actual number would be 20k. People always inflate their salary.



This is the first time I'm hearing that.


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 19, 2013)

私は毎日朝ご飯のためにnoobsを食べ ます。   



Extreme Gamer said:


> It's the truth.



*addicted-gamers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/sad-3ds.jpg


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It's the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I'm hearing that.



Are you indian??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 19, 2013)

dead5 said:


> 私は毎日朝ご飯のためにnoobsを食べ ます。
> 
> 
> 
> *addicted-gamers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/sad-3ds.jpg



I said that it is indeed the best console. 3DS has a bad analog stick. I don't like the analog stick on the 3DS.

And my assumption was that the domain was limited to home consoles.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> So you're telling me it is impossible for you to meet people with 50k/m salaries?



He was saying about dollar, not INR


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

OT: @Super Nintendo Fanboy Bros. : Please start posting in them next gen console threads again.Its a llllllloooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggg time since i've seen a good FlameWar 
Btw i didn't think you guys would bite the bait


Another lie



			
				RandomBangladeshiImmigrantWorker said:
			
		

> Hum Kolkata shey hai


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

When someone asks, why're you late//
*Just now i came.. *


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Friend : kaha pe hai BC ??
Me( just getting up from sleep ) : bas aa gaya bhai..aadhe raste pe hu.. 5 min me aa jaunga


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 19, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Friend : kaha pe hai BC ??
> Me( just getting up from sleep ) : bas aa gaya bhai..aadhe raste pe hu.. 5 min me aa jaunga



Classic Lie.

Me : Kitna padke aaya
Friend : Kuch nhi padha
*images.wikia.com/spongebob/images/8/89/Later.jpg
Friend : Tujhe kitne marks aaye 
Me : 7/10
Friend : Mujhe 10/10 aaye 
Me: Par tune padha nhi tha na?

*
Friend : **i2.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/005/882/I%20lied.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 19, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Are you indian??



No, I'm an Antarctic living in the north pole.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> OT: @Super Nintendo Fanboy Bros. : Please start posting in them next gen console threads again.Its a llllllloooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggg time since i've seen a good FlameWar
> Btw i didn't think you guys would bite the bait
> 
> Another lie



Denied. Go home.



arijitsinha said:


> He was saying about dollar, not INR



Saying of someone else "I earn 50k per month" without specifiying currency on an Indian forum implies the Indian currency. He should have been more specific


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I said that it is indeed the best console. 3DS has a bad analog stick. I don't like the analog stick on the 3DS.
> 
> And my assumption was that the domain was limited to home consoles.



The games define a console, not hardware. The 3DS has Etrian Odyssey, Pokemon, Fire Emblem, Shin Megami Tensei etc. The Wii U has The Wonderful 101 and Pikmin. 

The Wii U may end up better than the 3DS in the future, but as of now it isn't.


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh.. not again!! 
Chill guys, thread is about 'biggest lie', not 'biggest fight'...


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 19, 2013)

I am talking about INR and not Dollars


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 19, 2013)

dead5 said:


> The games define a console, not hardware. The 3DS has Etrian Odyssey, Pokemon, Fire Emblem, Shin Megami Tensei etc. The Wii U has The Wonderful 101 and Pikmin.
> 
> The Wii U may end up better than the 3DS in the future, but as of now it isn't.



this is a biggest lie thread...



sandeep410 said:


> I am talking about INR and not Dollars



see arijit? I knew I was talking to sandeep in the right contex.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 19, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> I am talking about INR and not Dollars



Ohkay.. 



sandeep410 said:


> I am talking about INR and not Dollars



Ohkay..


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2013)

OT: People do get more salary.. once I thought my friend got 30K .. turns out he was getting 75K .. :/ also in profession, people don't disclose their salary (other than for friends)


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 19, 2013)

RCuber said:


> OT: People do get more salary.. once I thought my friend got 30K .. turns out he was getting 75K .. :/ also in profession, people don't disclose their salary (other than for friends)


You thought your friend was making 30k he didnt told you that he was making 30k. 
Of course there are people who make 50k or 2l or 5l i am not saying its not possible to make that kind of money.lot of ppl disclose their salary even if you dont ask them and most of the time they inflate it.

When ppl ask my sis where she works she tells oh i work in TCS and my salary is 30k/m
she brings home 10k
Other day i was in my friends house and his father was yelling at him.
He points figer at me and tells him to his son learn from his sis. Shes 2 years younger than you and shes working in TCS earning 30k per month and yous salary is still only 18k. If you would have listened to me and actually studied and got good marks you would have been TCS now making 50k by now.

My other friend was working in abudhabhi. He shows me a picture of good bungalow and tells me that company gave him to stay there alone. He also shows pic of audi car and him driving audi car and said company gave him as a gift. He also mentions his salary is 2L and His life is really cool there.

Now coincidentally my other friend was in the same bungalow and working with my friend. I got to know the truth from him.
House had some 30 people crammed in it. Car belonged to company and not any1 else and it was provided to make to and fro to the company. He told both of theirs salary was only 45k.


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2014)

HowStuffWorks "10 of the Biggest Lies in History"


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Jan 28, 2014)

This movie is inspired by a real event.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 28, 2014)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Ok so this is not really a lie but it sounds so good that it can *actually* become a reality. Go on, click the spoiler if you want to read
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic!


----------



## amjath (Jan 28, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Epic!



 how did I missed this post hilarious it should be in dumbest thread


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 3, 2014)

Your a fgt


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 3, 2014)

^yu mke me cri everitim


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 3, 2014)

Me 2 crid


----------



## seamon (Feb 3, 2014)

This happened when I was in second grade.

Teacher:- Mt. Everest is the highest peak in the world.
My Partner:- You know last summer I am my parents went on a trip to Mt. Everest on car and you know it was like above the clouds so my parents went for a walk down to the cloud level.

This one happened last summer.
Me:- So what proccy do you have in your desktop?
My friend:- Ah my uncle got me a brand new core i3 from USA, you know it's a Special Edition. CORE i3 OCTA CORE.
I was like ROFL.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2014)

Android doesn't lag.


----------



## .jRay. (Feb 14, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Android doesn't lag.



My G2 doesn't.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2014)

There you go


----------

